# What's on your coffee Christmas list this year?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I know it's only November but I'm sure friends and relatives are already buying presents, so if you hope to get something you really want (and not just socks or Xmas jumpers) then it might pay to start dropping hints.

What's on your coffee Christmas list this year?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a lot on my list

I'm hoping that Has Bean do another #SSSS subscription. If they do, this is top of my list


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Audi A4 Avant


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice set of scales would be lovely. My husband is rubbish at presents though, so I'll probably just buy them myself


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Audi A4 Avant


Coffee coloured though , yeah ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee coloured though , yeah ?



View attachment 17777


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

L1...is that too much to ask?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Cups !!! .... And maybe coffeechap might wrap me up a grinder


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dear Santa, I hope I've been a good boy this year, and I wish for a new grinder, 64mm burrs as a minimum and on demand.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Syphon maybe.. As if I don't have enough 'coffee-clutter' lol


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

1) Hasbean Christmas blends

2) #SSSSS

3) That we finally move house (offer was accepted! YAY!) and can have the coffee corner set up.

4) If 3 happens then I'll need a water filter and tap. Not sure which so I'll need to do some research there.

Oh, also need a sensible estate car for the move as a supercharged RX8, Jag E Type or a very rusty Landy 110 Pink Panther aren't really suitable for moving.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

working dog said:


> Not a lot on my list
> 
> I'm hoping that Has Bean do another #SSSS subscription. If they do, this is top of my list


+1. I've really enjoyed this years so will definitely be repeating it if HB do it again.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Some new proper milk jugs of differing sizes for me, and perhaps some new cups


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

@Flibster ... There are not many supercharged rx8's about .. What's your user name on the rx8oc ?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

@h1udd Flibster, same as here. I looked a adding a turbo, but I prefer superchargers power delivery. Then found a complete Petit Racing supercharger kit second hand.

Don't really spend any time there and never actually joined the club. Did go to one of the events though, when the RX8 PZ was launched.







Loooooong time ago.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

elonii said:


> Nice set of scales would be lovely. My husband is rubbish at presents though, so I'll probably just buy them myself


NOT too subtle hint:whistle:


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

@Flibster ... Ah, explains why your name didn't ring a bell ... I was relatively active on the forum a couple of years back but never really got on with the rx8 ... Handles great, but power delivery is seriously lacking ... Always said I would go FI and get a turbo or charger put on, but never been able to justify the cost. Keep saying I will sell her ... But I hate selling cars ... Kind of hoping I can swap it for a grinder at some point :-D


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Brazen


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Flibster said:


> 1) Hasbean Christmas blends
> 
> 2) #SSSSS
> 
> ...


What you need is a Volvo V70, with the seats down you can fit a double mattress in the back.. (I took one to the tip once, a nice lady helped pull it out and exclaimed how big it was. Her husband looked a bit jealous of my load, as he only had a little one and had to make several trips.). I think the older 9 series have even bigger boots, and were favoured my antique sellers as you could get a wardrobe in the back..


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

@Rhys Exactly what I've been looking at. V70 T5's to be exact. Sub £1k would be good as we're only going to have it for a year at most, then it and the RX8 will go and something barking will take their place.









Just remembered, I cracked my Kalita Wave last week, need a new one of them.

Wouldn't mind some more Black Blood of the Earth either. Been enjoying it and it's nearly gone.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

100% renew SSSSS but I've been informed that it won't be continued but something new and better will take its place...


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Mine's more "to me, from me". Some acme cups along with a linea mini ☺


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

Compak R120 or acaia scales....mmmm I wonder which one I'll eventually get. I'm even trying to justify the scales since I've already got the harios....but the acaia look sexier and they work with an app!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I just used up my Christmas-present "credit" on a Europiccola.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd love an L1 (fantasy list) or a La Pavoni 16 cup pro (slightly more doable..) More than likely it'll be some more 6oz flatty cups from Ikea.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rhys said:


> What you need is a Volvo V70, with the seats down you can fit a double mattress in the back.. (I took one to the tip once, a nice lady helped pull it out and exclaimed how big it was. Her husband looked a bit jealous of my load, as he only had a little one and had to make several trips.)..


jlarkin processing...* Too many potential innuendos, total reboot initiated *


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Potentially a syphon on the Christmas list, or an EK or r120


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> 100% renew SSSSS but I've been informed that it won't be continued but something new and better will take its place...


That sounds intriguing

I'll be in


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thermapen

Hario cold brew maker

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

In all honesty, I've got a lot of reading to do for tips and tricks on Gaggia board and barista skills for milk drinks- just hoping for some lazy internet time in between nappy changes and cooking!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

With a poor starving child to feed it is more likely I get Hario cold brew kit and cups than a shiny new grinder.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Hoping Santa brings me an aeropress to try and improve the office coffee


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Santa is going to teach me how to do latte art. Equipment wise I'm happy.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> With a poor starving child to feed it is more likely I get Hario cold brew kit and cups than a shiny new grinder.


Yours is a user name I can truly identify with this Christmas... last year it was all shiny new bundle of joy, this year it's just sleep deprivation and flying food.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

an L1 from my mate and fellow forum frequenter @Snakehips


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I would be very happy to find a Chemex mug and a single cup pour over. Nothing wrong with 6 cup Chemex though. Wouldn't travel with one, that's for sure!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> an L1 from my mate and fellow forum frequenter @Snakehips









In your dreams!!!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> View attachment 17796
> In your dreams!!!


and after i had painstakingly crafted you this snake-themed mug for christmas to go with your new quickmill verona..........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> and after i had painstakingly crafted you this snake-themed mug for christmas to go with your new quickmill verona..........
> 
> View attachment 17797


Get a room


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

NUOVA SIMONELLI OSCAR 2 definitely!!


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Seeing how my current beans will taste through the Barista Express. But Lakeland got my hopes up today, but only delivered the documents , got to wait till tomorrow for the new toy. So some new beans to try over Xmas oh and the wining lotto ticket for the Euro millionaire draw tomorrow.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> 100% renew SSSSS but I've been informed that it won't be continued but something new and better will take its place...


 Well, SSSS would be on my list, too&#8230;but what could be new and better? As it is, SSSS has always been new and almost always better.


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Well I've just ordered myself an aeropress for work so I guess I'd better get on the hand grinder bandwagon while I'm at it... Undecided which way to go, probably a feldgrind or a Porlex Mini. Also Brewista.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Unless you pick up a feldgrind used from someone you'll be lucky get get one for next Christmas if you place an order now.

You could look a lido3 as an alternative.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Unless you pick up a feldgrind used from someone you'll be lucky get get one for next Christmas if you place an order now.
> 
> You could look a lido3 as an alternative.


Maybe be lucky and get it for Xmas 2016!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

The website says something like 'in stock later this week' in the shop section unless that's a permanent next week?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Like the sign in our local pub that says "Free beer tomorrow"?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm off to New York for Christmas, so I'll be buying myself daily presents in the way of Stumptown, Bluebottle, Veuve, 9th St, Culture etc. Can't wait!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Im am seriously hinting for a Le Creuset stoneware cafetiere


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sainsburys have you covered with this ceramic dripper.










And for the @Jumbo Ratty in your life:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

djedga said:


> The website says something like 'in stock later this week' in the shop section unless that's a permanent next week?


MBK operate in a different time/space continuum - similar to GMT (Greek Maybe Time)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Being a recent single man i can buy what ever the hell I like for myself, will more than likely be non coffee item though as I have no more room on the boat for gear.... Xbox one is top of the list!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

A stocking full of beans to enjoy with the family! - considering moving my L1 just for the festivities. Best time of year for lab testing your techniques too ha


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't think I'll be needing any beans with a subscription to both LSOL and DSOL - plus several bags in the freezer and about 7 in the cupboard at the minute. If I get going going on them now I reckon it'll be 3 sleeps until Christmas


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

*MrShades *gaggia classic PID kit


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Don't think I'll be needing any beans with a subscription to both LSOL and DSOL - plus several bags in the freezer and about 7 in the cupboard at the minute. If I get going going on them now I reckon it'll be 3 sleeps until Christmas


Lightweight.....









Have you tried eating them between espresso's ? massively boosts consumption

John


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Lightweight.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tossed into my breakfast granola, coated in chocolate and eaten as sweets, coarsely ground and sprinkled on chocolate cake... suppositories... erm.. nope


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I really hope no well meaning friend buys me some stale beans or worse....... Kopi...... nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying to drop subtle hints at a dual boiler machine, wife even thought a Rocket R58 we saw at a local cafe looked stunning and seemed a reasonable price....... To be fair she was just outa hospital and the painkillers may have still been effect.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Spooks said:


> Trying to drop *subtle hints* at a dual boiler machine, wife even thought a Rocket R58 we saw at a local cafe looked stunning and seemed a reasonable price....... To be fair she was *just outa hospital* and the *painkillers* may have still been effect.


Bloody hell you have been going to extreme lengths with your "persuasion"!!!!!!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha Drewster


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Something a bit more indestructible handgrinder-wise than the last: 2x Rhinos, 1x Skerton (crap anyway), 1x Hario Slim and 2x Porlexs.

If Rhino could do one in titanium then I'd be very happy.


----------



## stanroche (Dec 3, 2015)

I am investing on coffee mugs this time!

















(Image courtesy, this site: Link removed)


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

La Pavoni


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I just bought a ridiculously excessive huge grinder that will dwarf the gaggia classic it'll sit next to for the next year or two whilst I save up for a new machine.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not coffee related but I would like a phone where the battery actually lasts days instead of hours:

http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SIM-Free-Mobile-Phones/Binatone/Binatone-The-Brick-GSM-Sim-Free-Mobile-Phone?utm_source=MyMemory+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a6e18c61f4-12_Days_Of_Christmas_Day_6_06_12_15&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_135199ec50-a6e18c61f4-62864321&goal=0_135199ec50-a6e18c61f4-62864321&mc_cid=a6e18c61f4&mc_eid=c936908c8e


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> Well I just bought a ridiculously excessive huge grinder that will dwarf the gaggia classic it'll sit next to for the next year or two whilst I save up for a new machine.


Ha ha! What you got?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Grahamg said:


> Well I just bought a *ridiculously excessive huge grinder* that will dwarf the gaggia classic it'll sit next to for the next year or two whilst I save up for a new machine.


Well done that man!!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Tewdric said:


> Ha ha! What you got?


La Marzocco volcano conical monster. On the 'buy right, buy once' principle. Going to bide my time on the machine front, will take a year or two to save for so plenty of time for research!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you do a search there was a thread about coffee with butter on here a few months ago. The highlight of that thread is a picture of Scotford's face whilst drinking it. I laughed so hard it hurt but decided I would skip the bulletproof coffee!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

jimmyjim1299 said:


> I'd like to try coffee with butter. I'd like to check, if it actually gives you the energy of a squirrel, as it says here. This is my New Year's resolution. Hope it's gonna work


I certianly wouldn't advise it! Made it a few times with tweaks, I like anything, but gosh it's not pleasant!

not to mention the macronutrients thst comes with it! Less in a maccies breakfast!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Fed up doing 100g batches in a popper. Could start a label for those: Piebald Coffee Ltd. Anyway, it's a Genecafé for me.

Curiously (or not) Bella Barista's 230v model with the big chaff collector thrown in costs less than the same model here with the tiny one, and the extra postage doesn't cover the difference.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> La Marzocco volcano conical monster. On the 'buy right, buy once' principle. Going to bide my time on the machine front, will take a year or two to save for so plenty of time for research!


What a monster!!! Where'd you get one from?

Also, don't try bulletproof coffee.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> What a monster!!! Where'd you get one from?
> 
> Also, don't try bulletproof coffee.


Pretty sure it was from Callum on here, very recently.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Fair enough, I know of a few for sale recently around London. Decent grinders. Basically a Robur inside. Needs to be at least half full of beans though.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Barista scales







)))


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm new but would just be happy to get a decent coffee machine and grinder to start me off!!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Fair enough, I know of a few for sale recently around London. Decent grinders. Basically a Robur inside. Needs to be at least half full of beans though.


I'm happy leaving half a kilo in a hopper (lazy, but I don't change beans often and can't be arsed doing any single dosing faff) - but will probably do the clingfilm wrapped weight trick to be on the safe side.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Audi A4 Avant


Santa's only gone and bloody done it

  IMAG2920 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Santa's only gone and bloody done it
> 
> IMAG2920 by wjheenan, on Flickr


That looks really good, nice one Jeebsy!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> That looks really good, nice one Jeebsy!


Don't think it looks 10 years old, really happy with it.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Looks mint mate. I'd love one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Santa's only gone and bloody done it
> 
> IMAG2920 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Just need a paint job now ....here is some inspiration ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just need a paint job now ....here is some inspiration ...
> 
> View attachment 18408


Was thinking more like this

View attachment 18409


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Was thinking more like this
> 
> View attachment 18409


ha.... Lizzie took one look at that and went " Cool "


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> ha.... Lizzie took one look at that and went " Cool "


Haha oh dear


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Haha oh dear


Welcome to my world....


----------



## supbro (Apr 7, 2015)

2 days until my Lido 3 comes and I can't wait. It'll take all of my self-control not to chuck my Hario grinder in the bin straight away...


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Those are some of my favourite Audi alloys, no idea what they're called but they did them on lots of models in that era - my old A3 had them, they just look right, if that makes sense. Too many cars come with alloys either too small or just... Not aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Known as just Audi 5-spoke alloys, aren't they?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Known as just Audi 5-spoke alloys, aren't they?


Hmm I assumed they'd have a more unique name, given that there'll be tens of different 5 spoke Audi wheels (over the years of course, not necessarily at the same time - so maybe to say "2005 5-spoke" is enough to narrow it down - not that any of this is important in any way!)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't think they will be 2005 5 spoke alloys as my 2003 A4 had them


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Whatever the spoke count, don't let your dog(s) pee on them. I had to replace ours. Wheels, that is. Steel with plastic hubcaps now, infra dig. but dog-proof.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Those are some of my favourite Audi alloys, no idea what they're called but they did them on lots of models in that era - my old A3 had them, they just look right, if that makes sense. Too many cars come with alloys either too small or just... Not aesthetically pleasing.


They're not bad but if my piggy bank ever recharges (and after tints and a remap) i'd love a set of these:


----------

